# Calling all Matte lovers



## ginger9 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm developing a real fondness for the Matte look these days and I wanted to ask all you Matte lovers and users out there for your highly recommended list for eye shadows, blushes and foundations in the Matte category. Does not have to be MAC brand or high-end.

Currently I don't own any Matte shadows, except for Malt and Entremauve p/m which I LOVE. My matte blushes are Don't Be Shy and Goddess. In terms of foundation, I don't use a Matte foundation per se but just "regular" foundation as opposed to the kind with luminizer or the "dewy" finish. 

TIA!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 19, 2007)

For MAC blushes, I would try: Mocha, Prism, Coppertone (this is fantastic for summer), and Stray Rose (just gives the sexiest flush).

Bobbi Brown also makes some really great matte blushes.  I have her Rose blush and it is great--no shimmer or shine.  HTH!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheek is discontinued now, but if you can find it, it's a great peachy matte blush.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm a matte lover too!!!  I'm not sure if there are many of us on here. I wish MAC would come out with more matte eye shadows. Anyway, I use Alima mineral makeup, which is actually considered a satin. For blushes I love recently found Strada, also Blushbaby, Goddess and Smile. Eyeshadow faves are Vanilla, Malt, Orb, Bisque, Quarry, Haux, Kid, Soft Brown. Some of these are Satins but any shimmer is really minimal. HTH!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I'm a matte lover too!!!  I'm not sure if there are many of us on here. I wish MAC would come out with more matte eye shadows. Anyway, I use Alima mineral makeup, which is actually considered a satin. For blushes I love recently found Strada, also Blushbaby, Goddess and Smile. Eyeshadow faves are Vanilla, Malt, Orb, Bisque, Quarry, Haux, Kid, Soft Brown. Some of these are Satins but any shimmer is really minimal. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Horray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad I found another Matte lover! I do agree MAC doesn't give a lot of love to Matte finishes (especially e/s IMO), although I am seeing a few Mattes and Satins in the LE that came this year. I loved both the Racquel blushes...and the two Danse p/m were semi-matte. Does any one know if there's another brand that's strong in matte shadows aside from Bobbi Brown? I'm from Canada and Bobbi Brown is expensive not to mention only available in like two stores in Toronto.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

For  a matte foundation try Studio Fix Fluid


----------



## palatial (Apr 20, 2007)

mac's corduroy e/s is really nice...i love matte shadows so much, i wish there were more colours!


----------



## red (Apr 20, 2007)

If you like matte browns, I suggest Becca "suede", it's gorgeous, goes on very smooth


----------



## madkitty (Apr 20, 2007)

love love love aqua pro - LUSH!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 20, 2007)

Dovefeather is a discontinued matte e/s.  You coud probably find it on ebay though.  It is absoulutely gorgeous and very versatile.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 20, 2007)

Veluxe & Matte eyeshadows, Matte lipsticks (amazing) and remember to powder your foundation.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 matte lipsticks!!!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 20, 2007)

Right now, I am into the matte blush shades.  This seem to appear more natural and, IMO look better.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 20, 2007)

I like matte, I agree, I wish MAC would make more matte/veluxe and/or satin products.  I prefer matte l/s because I love to wear l/g but have not found any recently that I really like (I did see a couple by Nars that I want to try out).

My favorites by MAC are
e/s: Embark (M), Kid (V), Bateau (M), Ingenue Blue (V) & Steep (V)
blush: Mocha, Peachiness/Blushbaby (LE)

for Matte & Satin finishes besides BB try
Paula Dorf & Laura Mercier 
L'Oreal & Revlon (nice colors, but on me the color payoff is not very good)

I forgot Lancome; they have a few matte e/s (and they look like they fit into MAC palettes, but I have not tried it yet)


----------



## aziajs (Apr 20, 2007)

The thing I like about MAC is that they have a lot of shades that are not technically matte but give a matte finish - ie. Entremauve.  I actually happen to LOVE satin eyeshadows.  I keep hoping that this year they will come out with an all satin collection like they have done with the lustres, veluxe pearls, veluxes and velvets.  *fingers crossed*

Blush
Gingerly
Mocha

Eyeshadow
Bisque
Plumage
French Grey
Print
Nehru
Carbon
Femme Noir
Kid
Embark
Sketch
Texture


----------



## Cruzpop (Apr 20, 2007)

I love MAC's blush in Melba. MATTE. It's beautiful. Not too overwhelming.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The thing I like about MAC is that they have a lot of shades that are not technically matte but give a matte finish - ie. Entremauve.  _

 
OOOH I LOVE Entremauve, it is absolutely fabulous when wet, used with a damp brush. It's like this gorgeous jewel purple without sparkle  it's soooo intense. Matte lovers need to check this pigment out!

Here's a pic of me wearing Entremauve, I layered a shimmery lighter purple shadow on the inner half of my lid. My flash didn't do Entremauve justice, it looks better IRL.


----------



## chillipea (Apr 22, 2007)

You're right - matte e/s are somewhat forgotten sometimes.
Blackberry is a matte e/s that I personally love - it makes the green in my eyes stand-out.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 24, 2007)

My favorite matte finish e/s:
Blu-Noir(M), Carbon (duh)(M), Velvet Moss(V), Beauty Burst (S), Saddle (M), Passionate (M)
NARS Thunderball, Cancan, China Blue
Laura Mercier: American Coffee, Truffle


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 24, 2007)

i love blunt blush.. its a matte warm golden brown


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 12, 2007)

Hey, good news for matte lovers! Apparently there will be 20 new matte e/s coming out later this year:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56315


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 13, 2007)

i love brown down and cork! really wearable for everyday.

blush wise: prism! great for if you're an olive skintone!


----------



## Mixxi (May 13, 2007)

For a matte foundation I love MAC's Studio Tech and my favorite MAC matte lipstick is Ruby Woo <3 it's gorgeous.


----------



## ginger9 (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Hey, good news for matte lovers! Apparently there will be 20 new matte e/s coming out later this year:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56315










_

 

WOW! That's awesome thanks for the link! I see they have a launch called Matte 2 in October I wonder what that's all about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I just added more mattes to my collection:

Cork e/s
Omega e/s
Glam l/s 
Annabelle Ivory 
Annabelle white





 Hopefully this will be the year of mattes! And some colour mattes to boot!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 25, 2007)

I previewed the *Matte 2* collection last night & I am in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*the MUA were painting the face charts while I was shopping (OK, lurking peeking being nosey)

There were two shades of Brown, a dark Turquoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , a dark purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dark berry, dark blue, a shade of green (looked darker than *Sultress from the* RW collection)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , a shade of taupe, I can’t remember anything else (nor the names).  The charts they made looked gorgeous; I hope they are put on the site. *especially the one done with shades of brown & turquoise

September can't come soon enough.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I previewed the *Matte 2* collection last night & I am in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*the MUA were painting the face charts while I was shopping (OK, lurking peeking being nosey)

There were two shades of Brown, a dark Turquoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , a dark purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dark berry, dark blue, a shade of green (looked darker than *Sultress from the* RW collection)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , a shade of taupe, I can’t remember anything else (nor the names).  The charts they made looked gorgeous; I hope they are put on the site. *especially the one done with shades of brown & turquoise

September can't come soon enough._

 
They are permanent, aren't they?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 25, 2007)

Matte blushes that I like are Hushabye (I think it's matte anyway), Fever, and NARS Exhibit A. 

Matte shadows that I love are Purple Shower, Electric Eel (or is it Satin?) and Passionate.


----------



## Taj (May 25, 2007)

A learnt a trick from the Armani MA to make nice matte lips:
Wear your nudy l/s as usual than lighlty powder.  The result is amazing !


----------



## Ms. Z (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_They are permanent, aren't they?_

 
I don't know (I didn't think to ask), but that would be nice because I may not be able to afford to buy too many at once.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I previewed the *Matte 2* collection last night & I am in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*the MUA were painting the face charts while I was shopping (OK, lurking peeking being nosey)

There were two shades of Brown, a dark Turquoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , a dark purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dark berry, dark blue, a shade of green (looked darker than *Sultress from the* RW collection)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , a shade of taupe, I can’t remember anything else (nor the names).  The charts they made looked gorgeous; I hope they are put on the site. *especially the one done with shades of brown & turquoise

September can't come soon enough._

 

I am soooo with you! Thanks for sharing the sneak peek!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I don't know (I didn't think to ask), but that would be nice because I may not be able to afford to buy too many at once._

 
I sure hope they are permnent, because from the sounds of it, there are ALOT that I want to add to my collection, especially the teal, purple, berry and blue!


----------



## me_jelly (May 25, 2007)

Most of my blushes are matte because my oily skin doesn't work well with the shimmery ones (too bad, since there are so many pretty shimmery blushes out there)

My fav mac matte blushes are:
Peaches, melba, breath of plum, blushbaby, and dame


----------



## iamlelilien (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_OOOH I LOVE Entremauve, it is absolutely fabulous when wet, used with a damp brush. It's like this gorgeous jewel purple without sparkle it's soooo intense. Matte lovers need to check this pigment out!

Here's a pic of me wearing Entremauve, I layered a shimmery lighter purple shadow on the inner half of my lid. My flash didn't do Entremauve justice, it looks better IRL. 









_

 
Sorry to be asking an unrelated question in this thread, but what is the sparkly purple?


----------



## Ms. Z (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I sure hope they are permnent, because from the sounds of it, there are ALOT that I want to add to my collection, especially the teal, purple, berry and blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

20 colors in this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  
I only saw about 10 and liked 6 of them and now I will have even more to choose from.


----------



## ginger9 (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_20 colors in this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  
I only saw about 10 and liked 6 of them and now I will have even more to choose from.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
20 colours!!!??? I am excited and scared for my wallet at the same time!

Thanks so much for the info, now I am going to seriously save up for this collection!!! 

Btw I know this may be an obvious question but are all the shadows matte or are some satin or vp?


----------



## ginger9 (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Sorry to be asking an unrelated question in this thread, but what is the sparkly purple?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem. The sparkly purple is not MAC, it's from an Australian line called Sugar Baby (really ADORABLE pink packaging) - they call it Eye Shimmer. It's kind of like MAC pigments but much finer, almost powder like. I don't have it with me so I don't know the colour but I don't think there's a large range of colours to choose from. I bought it from SDM (drugstore) in Canada but I don't know who carries this line in the US...

Here's the website:
www.sugarbaby.com.au

HTH


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 6, 2007)

I wish they would release some semi-matte shadesticks to go with the upcoming matte e/s collection. Beige-ing is just too frosty for me.


----------



## Treejewel19 (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruzpop* 

 
_I love MAC's blush in Melba. MATTE. It's beautiful. Not too overwhelming._

 
I love Melba! Gorgeous on any skin tone.


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_OOOH I LOVE Entremauve, it is absolutely fabulous when wet, used with a damp brush. It's like this gorgeous jewel purple without sparkle it's soooo intense. Matte lovers need to check this pigment out!

Here's a pic of me wearing Entremauve, I layered a shimmery lighter purple shadow on the inner half of my lid. My flash didn't do Entremauve justice, it looks better IRL. 









_

 
 Entremauve is by MAC right? Why can't i find it on its website? Is it a pigment or what?


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Cheek is discontinued now, but if you can find it, it's a great peachy matte blush._

 
 i love cheek, i didnt know it was discontinued they still have it here.


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 11, 2007)

I think sugar baby is carried by Ulta. I was there today when i went over to the states from Canada and saw it there.


----------



## jenii (Jun 11, 2007)

I love Alima's matte blush in "Apple Blossom."

I don't generally go for an all-matte look, though. I always want a little glow at least.

Brule is a nice browbone shade that's matte-ish.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2007)

FYI: It’s possible that these colors I saw are not for Matte 2 but for the new pro colors soon to be released (follow link below to see the colors)
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=73904&highlight=pro


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 27, 2007)

Has everyone checked out the new pro shades that's available on the MAC pro website? I just about hyperventilated!!! Ohmigawd, it's a matte lovers dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The l/s are all Matte and AC and oh so bold!

The e/s are mostly matte, satin and a few vp and frosts! I am dying to run to a pro store to check them all out. What I find very impressive is that they have finally lauched mattes with colour. You couldn't find a lot of colourful mattes before as they tend to be mostly neutrals and earth tones - not anymore now horraaaay


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 28, 2007)

lah knee posted more info. on these here
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?p=797651#post797651

They are permanent (great news)& they will also have matte l/s


----------

